# What time/task management software across platforms?



## apicius9 (Feb 1, 2013)

I am a person who works well with a little bit of chaos around. But while I was working in academia, I was struggling to organize my tasks because there were just too many, now that I am improvising and don't have the structure of a regular job, I find it even more difficult to organize without too much time that is spent completely unproductively. Time to use some kind of organizing system that is more complex that simple to do lists. I need to structure tasks and sub tasks by projects and time, synch across Win 7 and Ipad/Iphone, synching with Google calender would be a big plus, as would be connecting to Outlook so that I forward send emails directly as tasks.

Does anybody use a time management software that might do that? I looked into the GTD (getting things done) method, but that seems too much work. Also read about using Evernote, but not sure if that really is what I need. 

Thanks for any tips or experiences,

Stefan


----------



## JBroida (Feb 1, 2013)

i use a combination of google calendar, tasks, evenote, and cue


----------



## Zwiefel (Feb 1, 2013)

I use google calendars and SpringPad. SpringPad is sorta like Evernote, but it's more structured.


----------



## Andrew H (Feb 1, 2013)

JBroida said:


> i use a combination of google calendar, tasks, evenote, and cue



Evernote and dropbox for the lab, g calendar / scraps of paper for everything else.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 1, 2013)

cue has been the best thing that has happened to me recently


----------



## Zwiefel (Feb 1, 2013)

What is cue?


----------



## JBroida (Feb 1, 2013)

https://www.cueup.com/


----------



## ajhuff (Feb 1, 2013)

I just use Google calendar and enter tasks as appointments.

-AJ


----------



## kalaeb (Feb 1, 2013)

Cue looks pretty interesting, may have to try it, if it will work with google play. Currently I have been using Astrid Tasks, it is basic to the core, but that is what I like about it. 

I also keep note cards in my back pocket and a pen clipped to my pocket, old school, but it works


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 1, 2013)

Stephan-
Shoot me an email and I'll get you set up with Microsoft Dynamics CRM online for free for a couple of months to see if you like it. I use it and it is everything you might possibly need in one place.


----------

